# Are these plants okay?



## BrinnANDTorts (Jan 24, 2012)

I want to use these Indoor plants that I saw at Lowes for decoration and humidity but I am not sure at all if they are okay to put in the enclosure because they might try to eat them. 

1. Dieffenbachia Sparkles






2. Golden Pothos





3. Calathea Medallion





4. Philodendron





5. Dracaena Song of India





Anyone have any idea if these are okay? 
If not do you have some common household plants that are ?
I'm trying to spruce up my enclosures , I've been collecting things


----------



## Radiated (Feb 16, 2012)

Im interested in this post. Yvonne, you know is the Golden Pothos is safe to feed?

Thanks


----------



## Radiated (Feb 16, 2012)

I they can't eat Philodendron or the Golden Pothos.


----------



## JoesMum (Feb 16, 2012)

Dracaena is toxic as far as I'm aware. Philodendron is definitely toxic.

The others are "don't know" for me


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 16, 2012)

If you have tortoises that come from places like Malaysia or South America, all those would be ok to use in the habitats. For grassland tortoises, no. 

The first one is nick-named Dumb Cane because it causes laryngitis. It is toxic.

Pathos and philodendron grow wild in South America, and redfoots probably come into contact with it in the wild. However, it is usually listed on all the do-not-feed lists.

The Prayer or zebra plant (#3) I don't know if its edible.

The dracena is ok.

Here's a nice list to go by, however, please remember that it is compiled for mammals, not for reptiles. Most tortoises can eat plants that would be bad for mammals.

http://www.rusticgirls.com/gardening/toxicity-of-common-plants.php


----------

